# Asking people to join in



## Bogstandard (Apr 15, 2008)

I was accused by Tim of trying a second colonisation exercise, by importing more redcoats ;D ;D ;D

Almost every other day I get a personal request for something or other.

I divide them very quickly into two categories, the 'I wants' and the 'can you helps'.

The 'I wants', get a little help, and then sent on their way quite happily.

The 'can you helps' are a totally different breed. They usually have more to offer than what they think. They are usually more courteous in their requests, and are very grateful for any information that you give them.

The 'can you helps' are the only ones I introduce to the site.

And yes Tim, I am a mass murderer, I have been 'smoking fags' since 5 this morning.  

No offence meant to any of our alternative gender friends and members.

John


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 15, 2008)

:big: :big: :big:
John that was a good one to start my day. ;D 
I think that we are all "can you helps" at times before we step up to the 'can I help' level. I have had a really good time here and learned a lot in a fairly short time. I also recomend it when I can to people with similar intrest. 
Tim


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to say that after finally get round toit. Checking this forum out, I should have done it sooner.
It is a great site with a large diverse knowledge base and people.
I have all ready been spreading the word about it. And I can say that I have no reservations about recommending this site to any body young or old. Or a family type, parent with child.
As with other forums that seem not to care, or not wanting to offend people let them post rude, and nasty stuff along with silly juvenile type innuendo pictures.
The sign of a great site is one that when you go to recommend to somebody there is no thinking "do I have to say go here, but watch out for this or that as they aren't suitable for children".
This site and the forums are one of the truly great sites.
A job well done Rake 60 and all the moderators. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Divided He ad (Apr 15, 2008)

As one of the redcoats that you imported John, ( erm... not the Butlins kind though! ;D ) I have to say I have had a great deal of fun so far and intend to carry on that way!  

Already I have had a great deal of knowledge laid out before me in text and pictorial forms and it all has helped me get things right in my head, and when I did not understand... I was given it in 'engineering for dummy's' terms too! (occasionally I need that ??? )
I've even tried my best to help some people too!! (Who knew... me a teaching sort! ;D )

So to yourself and all the others who have been so kind so far, 

Thank you.


Ralph.


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 15, 2008)

Ralph,

That proved my point exactly, even though you don't consider yourself experienced, you tried or achieved to help a fellow member.

I doubt whether an 'I want' would have done that. They are usually a grab it and run type.

John


----------



## rake60 (Apr 15, 2008)

John you just bring in all the redcoats you care to.

Hell we even let the Scots join!
Since my proud family history traces directly 
to the highlands I think it's only fitting! 

Everyone is welcome here!

Rick


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm one of Johns Redcoats too!

I'm not sure if I'm one of the "I wants" or "can you helps"

I'll just lurk for a bit until I have enough knowledge not to offend those here with my lack of knowledge!

I think one of the questions I wanted to ask at some point was something about a milling machine and once converted to cnc how the hell do you ever use it again or some such!

 :big:

On second thoughts though if there are members who aren't either "I wants" or "Can you helps" that must mean they already know everything and naturally want to share their wisdom amongst the others!

What a great idea!


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 15, 2008)

I would even accept your pack of fags joining John. To each his own? :big: :big: :big:
I think the rest of the worl could learn a little from from us here. We have a broad range of nationalities here and all get along well. I'm proud to be a member. I do think you guys talk a little funny though.  I am a southerner (USA) so I have no room to talk. 
Tim


----------



## J. Tranter (Apr 15, 2008)

I am one of the "can you helps" but maybe come off as a "I wants" but I truly have nothing to offer. I am just learning and this site has helped me more than anything else. I especially like the pictures that go along with the explanations on how to do the process. I am a watch and learn type of guy and the pictures help more than just the text.
Thank you all for all the help and starting this site.
John T.


----------



## Cedge (Apr 15, 2008)

John
The thing I enjoy most here is that no one puts you off with "read the archives" or "you don't belong here" when a question is asked. Both were pretty common responses, elsewhere. I don't have the vast store house of experience or knowledge that some have, but I try to contribute where I can. 

The first build thread I posted was a sharing of as many mistakes as it was successes. The second one is sure to be more of the same, but I've had no one ragging me about my sometimes awkward efforts, even when I screw it up. I'll be sharing one of those when I do the next installment to the Water Engine thread...LOL

It feels like a group of friendly mentors watching over your shoulder rather than a flock of vultures waiting to pick one's bone. That alone is worth the price of admission. Thanks to you and to all who are so willing to offer up help.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 16, 2008)

This is the sort of thing I am on about, this was sent to me thru utube a few minutes ago.



> my name is cristian an i come from romania.i have some problems whit the steam engine.i have all the pieces but it`s missing the cylinder,can you help me? please!!!



This chappie needs help, I would class him as a 'can you help', and I would help him as much as I could, so I have sent a request to him, to ask him what type of steam engine it is. There are times you would fall over to help someone, but in this case I don't think I will be able to do much to help.

It is so frustrating. But I suppose we can't be expected to be able to help everyone.

John


----------



## alan2525 (Apr 16, 2008)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> This is the sort of thing I am on about, this was sent to me thru utube a few minutes ago.
> 
> This chappie needs help, I would class him as a 'can you help', and I would help him as much as I could, so I have sent a request to him, to ask him what type of steam engine it is. There are times you would fall over to help someone, but in this case I don't think I will be able to do much to help.
> 
> ...



Nice to know if it's a mamod or a 4-6-2 Merchant Navy Class in 12":1ft scale!


----------



## greener (Apr 16, 2008)

rut row,

I sent Bogs an email like that, I hope I'm not classified as a wanter....I guess I'll have to fire up the camera and share alittle of my inexperience.

Bog, keep up the good work...I wish there were more hours in the day so you could show us more of your fine work.

Brian


----------



## Bogstandard (Apr 16, 2008)

The person I mentioned actually wanted one for a mamod type engine, so I sent him the URL's for three suppliers and one for a specialist mamod forum, maybe they can help him more than I can.

Brian, 
I do not know everything, and don't profess to do so. All I am sharing is my experience that I have gathered over the years, mainly trial and error, rough and ready, but it works. There are many more better qualified people on here that can answer questions. It is just that I tend to answer as though as I was showing you in my shop, rather than technical details.
As I said, if I recomended you to try here, you are definitely not an 'I want'.

John


----------

